# Aussie members



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I really want to feed my girls the very best!!!! But everyone has a different opinion as to what that is !!
Just wondering what brands we hav that r good?? I would like to feed then both raw & biscuits or some tin, to mix it up as ruby is very fussy!! 
Please help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I use *raw*, ZiwiPeak, O-So-Pure (Grain Free) and another one grain free, may be Taste of The Wild? Check out pookinuk.com or .com.au they WILL price match & delivery is $5.

I got a few cans of ZiwiPeak, more expensive than gold, and not one of my 5 would eat it.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Dee, how do you find the O So Pure? It's next on my list to try along with the Earthborne grain free one. Mine totally went off TOTW, we're trying holistic select ATM but they will only eat it when it's mixed with something so I won't buy that again. 

Paynees - I feed 50/50 ZP and kibble in the morning and 50/50 ZP and raw meat (turkey or pork mince) at night with some chicken wing tips for a treat. Chloe is really fussy and for some reason she goes off the kibble quite quickly so I'm always trying to find something she likes.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

OzChi said:


> Dee, how do you find the O So Pure? It's next on my list to try along with the Earthborne grain free one. Mine totally went off TOTW, we're trying holistic select ATM but they will only eat it when it's mixed with something so I won't buy that again.
> 
> Paynees - I feed 50/50 ZP and kibble in the morning and 50/50 ZP and raw meat (turkey or pork mince) at night with some chicken wing tips for a treat. Chloe is really fussy and for some reason she goes off the kibble quite quickly so I'm always trying to find something she likes.



Possibly this might b a silly question BUT........ Wat do u mean by 50/50????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been feeding them biscuits advance (I no they r prob not the best) & mixing them between a pet chicken mince made by the butcher! It has crushed bones in it as well! & also the tined advance! 

They love the raw chicken mince (all 5 dogs $ 1 ferret!!!) but I would love to introduce some more raw & cut back the advance. Turkey & pork sound good! 

Do u feed any rabbit or kangaroo??? 
Also do u feed any fruit or veggies??

I did try my girls on BARF but they didn't like it!! Well not the combination pack any way! Hav u tried this at all?
I noticed that some people on here use dehydrated meat! Do u girls??? 
Sorry lots of questions, just trying 2 get as much info as possible! I no everyone has different opinions but the more opinions I hav, I can make a better choice for my girls!! With diamond being only 18 weeks I think it's a great time 4 her 2 hav a great start & healthy teeth & coat!!! 
TIA for ur help !!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

